

Show HN: Personalized technology news aggregator - techwatching

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com<p>TechWatching is a technology news aggregator.<p>Every story is tagged based on its content (i.e.: &quot;wearables&quot; &quot;android&quot; &quot;Microsoft&quot; etc.), and you can sign in to TechWatching to add tags to your watch list and get a news stream tailored to your interests.<p>Here&#x27;s what it looks like personalized:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com&#x2F;sample_screenshot.png<p>Here are some sample tags:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;android
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;billgates
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;spaceindustry
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;wearables
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techwatching.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;htc<p>Let me know your thoughts (UX? Functionality?), and thank-you for taking the time to check it out.
======
dailen
This is awesome! Like everything is relevant! Great work!

